# "Chat with the Experts." "Functional Dyspepsia: FEB 8



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Chat with the Experts." This month's topic is "Functional Dyspepsia: Is it the IBS of the Upper Gastrointestinal Tract?" If you have an interest in this topic, the link to the chat room is on the Center's home page www.med.unc.edu/ibs.The chat room will open on February 8, 2005 at 7:45 EST.We hope that you will join us this month at 7:45 and take this excellent opportunity to learn more about "Functional Dyspepsia: Is it the IBS of the Upper Gastrointestinal Tract?" Y. Ringel, MD: UNC Center for GI & Motility Disorders, Chapel Hill, will be our guest host. Enter the chat room on February 8th. from our Center's web page:www.med.unc.edu/ibs.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

this is tonight and well worth it for anyone interested.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I missed this and was wondering if anyone learned anything new about treating functional dyspepsia.


----------

